# LF: Cheap LED lights (moon lighting)



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Anyone have any links to how to set up a cheap DIY LED moonlighting for a tank.

I see lots of these 'car LEDs' and wondeirng how one would hook it up. i'm not very 'electrically' inclined but willing to learn at the same time.

Thanks


----------



## PeteAce (Oct 23, 2010)

How cheap do you want it? 
I posted a thread regarding an excellent moonlight system in the group/sales section that can be had for $20. You can buy even cheaper LED for a few bucks on eBay, but you don't really want those. The car LEDs are not true moonlight. Why not get a real one for just a little more. I say it beats DIY.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I did this one, but I found it was too bright using a cold cathode tube.

The Biocube Resource Guide - Nano-Reef.com Forums

Really easy DIY, you just need a 12v 1amp ac adapter and a cold cathode tube (7 bucks each). For 14 bucks you can get this set up, it would probably be great on a bigger than 29g tank.


----------



## dZilla (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks hadn't seen that, and that price is pretty good... As I said in the other post... going to get my Coralife 36" 96W in the mail soon, and will be mounting that, and then my CO2 and will get that as well ... thanks for the tip


----------

